# Any News on Traditional Woodworker closing it's doors?



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/closed.asp

I went to check on my order and the site has been done for a couple of days.

Anyone know what's going on with them?

TIA


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I'm just guessing the ecommerce part of the site is down. For a smaller shop that could take days to fix I suppose. You could call them?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I did call, no one answered the phone.

Left a voice message, we'll see what happens.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great news my ECE dove tail plane arrived today.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That's a relief! Have you heard back from them otherwise, waho?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Not yet Candy and their website is still down.

Hopefully they'll figure it out soon.

Seeing the box on the doorstep was a big relief no doubt .


----------



## thepith (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi,
I ordered 6-piece gouge set with leather roll up
Received partial order. Received email explaining other items on backorder; one gouge and leather roll
It has been 1 month and they have not completed the order
Always get phone message "we are in the back filling orders", and then directed to send email

One week ago received email saying the leather roll up shipped. Never received, sent email requesting tracking number, no reply.

Now there website is closed weekends, and workdays (today)

Doesn't take a genius to understand why they are not responding

Risky business


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

It sure is risky, I hope they make good on fulling your order.

Kind of strange that the whole "set" wasn't sent.


----------



## thepith (Feb 27, 2017)

Update
Contacted Better Business Bureau last week for the first time regarding this company. Two days ago, received the leather roll-up. Have not received the 1/2 inch gouge.

The company has made no recent attempts to contact me via email or phone. There website is still down?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Website is still down


----------



## WhiskeyRiver (Mar 28, 2017)

Apparently TW has gone out of business. Website gone, e-mails unanswered, phone calls unanswered. Back in mid-January, I ordered a Brace and Bits set, which included seven bits, a crosscut saw, and a carpenter's hatchet; I got all of my order except three brace bits. I've been e-mailing and calling since end of February with not luck. Too bad, I was a customer for a few years, they never let me down.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's a bummer WhiskeyRiver at least you received most of your order, but still that's

a bummer…..


----------

